

Tea Party Republicans sketch out Internet policy - Cadsby
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/tea-party-republicans-sketch-out-internet-policy/?comments=1#comments-bar

======
tthomas48
Man, in trying to discredit the value of government and highlight individuals
he's getting dangerously close to wrapping back around to the fact that the
government IS individuals - all of us US citizens in particular.

~~~
tthomas48
For instance, part of the reason governance in Washington is so bad is
Congress in general, but as he points out, one should not discredit Rand Paul
in particular for being a large part of the problem.

------
tzs
If you can still edit the link, how about fixing it to link to the story, not
to the comment?

